

Ask HN: is there a site-builder for the now-typical style of web product sites?  - hoodoof

Most of the new web based software-as-a-service products &#x2F; companies have a site with a very similar style.  That style seems to have been pioneered originally by 37 signals.<p>Do you know the style I mean?  Typically one large page that is scrolled down through various sections, each section communicating a small number of marketing points&#x2F;features&#x2F;benefits. At the bottom there is the now-typical pricing panel. Often each panel will have a different color, sometimes an image as a background in the panel.<p>So two questions&#x2F;requests:<p>1: is there a standard &quot;site builder&quot; anywhere that allows creation of pages that follow this seeming standard layout? Ideally something that just allows fields to be filled in and boom out comes the site.<p>2: if you know any examples of sites that follow this style&#x2F;layout please post a link below.  It would be great to have a collection of examples of sites that are in this style.
======
eswat
Land Book [[http://land-book.com/](http://land-book.com/)] is a gallery of the
kinds of sites you’re looking for.

------
jesusmichael
bootstrap

